
Google removes background image from homepage - javery
http://www.google.com/
======
yock
From the Google Blog:

Update June 10, 11:31AM: Last week, we launched the ability to set an image of
users’ choosing as the background for the Google homepage. Today, we ran a
special doodle that showcased this functionality by featuring a series of
images as the background for our homepage. We had planned to run an
explanation of the showcase alongside it in the form of a link on our
homepage. Due to a bug, the explanatory link did not appear for most users. As
a result, many people thought we had permanently changed our homepage, so we
decided to stop today’s series early. We appreciate your feedback and patience
as we experiment and iterate

~~~
Rabidgremlin
Who has a "bug" on one of the most visited pages on the Internet. I don't buy
it...

------
lhorie
Do we _really_ have to report on every freaking small change that happens on
the google.com homepage?

~~~
melvin
Yes. Anyone who is interested in making changes to their own website may very
well be interested in how changes to the largest website in the world are
received by the public.

~~~
lhorie
I can understand being excited about a cool pacman game being playable on the
google homepage, or something that warrants a discussion on A/B testing, or
for that matter, Google _adding_ customizable backgrounds. But saying "Hey,
guys, look! Google silently rolled back a blooper!"? Come on.

~~~
abossy
This minimalistic design has long been a cornerstone of Google's brand. That
they are changing this (and why) is noteworthy to anybody who cares about
design on the Internet.

If you don't like the story, you can skip over it to the next one. :)

~~~
lhorie
You misunderstood my comment: I said I actually find the _addition_ of
wallpapers interesting. My rant is about linking to the good old page after
the fact as if that's noteworthy. I mean, Google was going to remove the
wallpaper at the end of the day just like they do with their logo art anyways.

------
tokenadult
Note: this is not visible at all to logged-in users who have iGoogle set as
their default Google homepage.

------
singer
Nope, but I think this change might call for someone to write an open thank
you letter to Google.

------
keytweetlouie
They are the new Microsoft, steal and innovate.

